# China Challenge... can you HELP?



## Crippen (Jul 21, 2005)

Just a note of thanks to those that have sponsored me for the 'Great Wall of China'.
I hope your kindness comes back to you ten fold. Your kindness meant so much to me

I thank you, but the staff and children of Claire House Hospice also THANK YOU!!! 

www.crippenspath.cjb.net (click 'crypt' and then China) for further information, updates or donations. Cheers!!!

Yer Track, i will post some pics following the walk hon.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 21, 2005)

Aww what a wondeful thing. Sadly I was only able to donate £3 because im a bit skint, but its something! Good luck!


----------



## trackend (Jul 21, 2005)

Give us a chance too get home and I'll have a decko in the piggy bank Cripps I usual donate to my local childerens hospice Little Havens but as you asked nicely I'll see what I can do, mind you if you fall off the bloody wall it will be void


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 21, 2005)

yeah found my way to your forums cripps and we'll carry this on in there.......


----------



## Pisis (Jul 24, 2005)

Hey it's very kind of you Crippen. Me personally is sponsoring mentally ill homeless childern via Olga Havel's (yeah, the former wife of Czech president Havel - she died on cancer in '97) _Good Will Comitee_. I donate some 1000,- Czk each year. That's all I'm able to do, since I don't have a regular income. So sorry, I cannot help you in this (even if I could, the money would be very low and that wouldn't be a valuable contribution at all...  ). I wish you good luck in this "project" - you're a very kind person. 

Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## Crippen (Jul 24, 2005)

Hey no worries Pisis. I would never expect anything from anyone honey, but thought I would ask, trust me I could not ask if it were for myself, but I thought I would chance asking (my toes curled up as I did it... but still).

Thank you so much to those that have sponsored me and to those who have wished me well.
Not only have you helped financially, but you have given me a boost (which I needed) so cheers for that too  

Hey ...anyone up for doing the London Marathon with me next year? choose your own charity...Ive already picked mine (and may have to walk a fair bit too)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Id love to do the marathon! But id crumble after half a mile


----------



## Pisis (Jul 27, 2005)

just today i donated 100,- Czk (5 EURO) for childern's homes fund in the subway. it's allways a very ambient feeling - you're doing a right thing crippen mate.


----------



## trackend (Jul 28, 2005)

I used to do a lot of charity raft races Cripps but now I just donate rather than participate I would have no trouble walking the marathon as I spend most of my working life walking from one place to another but I think after a few miles I'd be needing resuss if I ran it .
I did have a plan a couple of years ago to do some sponsored pole sitting in the Thames estuary for a week in aid of the RNLI but the missus said she wasnt prepared to miss her weeks holiday to watch me sitting up the top of a telegraph pole in the mud so I just signed up as a Shoreline member instead but its a regular donation so every bit helps.


----------

